
Bayesian Networks Without Tears [pdf]  - nickb
http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~murphyk/Bayes/Charniak_91.pdf
======
davidkellis
Thank you for the link! Two days ago my Intelligent Systems professor said he
used to teach the class with an emphasis on Bayesian Networks, but this
semester he is teaching about probability, statistics, rule based expert
systems, and genetic algorithms. I was interested in the Bayesian networks
because of PG's paper on spam filtering and somewhat disappointed that
Bayesian networks wouldn't be formally covered. This is the perfect time for
this to be posted! Thanks again!

